# Plant IDs please!



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a few plants I am unsure of what they are. Ive had them all for around 6 months and got them in a bag of clippings. 
This one I really like.
















This one wasn't doing so good, then boom is doing great. 
















and this last one.








any help is much appreciated.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

First two pics are _Cissus amazonica_. Does well in my vivs but only in well lit areas.

Third pic looks to be a peperomia.

Fourth looks like _Syngonium rayii_.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

nice plant..where u get it? somewhere local? by sgv?


----------

